# Eclipe RCP UPDATEW



## Guest (3. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin glaube ich irgendwie zu doof zu suchen.

Ich habe hier eclipse und möchte dieses Eclipse jetzt mit RCP updaten, dass ich auch RCP anwendungen damit programmieren kann.

Ich weiß das es eine fertige eclipse version gibt, ich möchte aber nur das Update,

wo bekomme ich das??

Gruß


----------



## Wildcard (3. Nov 2008)

Über den Update Manager


----------



## Guest (3. Nov 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Über den Update Manager



Ja das weiß ich, ich habe aber keine AAdresse die ich eintragen kann


----------



## Wildcard (3. Nov 2008)

Die Standard Ganymede Update Site hat doch alles was du brauchst.


----------

